# Problems for Piano



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

Today at 12am I released my latest piece, _Problems for Piano_. It is a piano suite consisting of 8 pieces (the information is at the link) and it was performed by my friend Andrew Langman. I wrote, recorded, and produced the audio, and then the artist Dani Reis collaborated with me and then created 9 original pieces for the project.

You can listen to it here: http://jakebellissimo.tk/album/problems-for-piano

Any feedback or listening time is appreciated! You can buy sheet music, purchase prints of the art, or download the music at that link.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm listening right now, (Problems for Piano 2 is very nice) so far very much enjoying the sound of this piano. It sounds modern, but not hard to listen to at all - some nice ideas here, I also like how you link your music with visual art and literature. You released these pieces at 12 am, 12/21/12. Nice touch!


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

tdc said:


> I'm listening right now, (Problems for Piano 2 is very nice) so far very much enjoying the sound of this piano. It sounds modern, but not hard to listen to at all - some nice ideas here, I also like how you link your music with visual art and literature. You released these pieces at 12 am, 12/21/12. Nice touch!


I appreciate the kind words! It's been a longterm project and I always had the idea of releasing it on the winter solstice in my head due to the fact that it's the darkest day of the year and the heavy subject matter.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

just wanted to "bump" this up to update the sheet music situation. Soon (hopefully in a few days) I'll have the sheet music available in books for a higher (read: normal) price instead of the .pdf file. I've also been collaborating with the artist (who is a friend I made when I previously lived in Brazil) because she is planning to set up an installation for a performance of the piece sometime next year.

i'll probably edit this when sheet music becomes available


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

the piece is now available in sheet music format, and you can look at the book here: http://jakebellissimo.musicaneo.com/sheetmusic/sm-177132_problems_for_piano.html

i'm also grateful that the piece is being featured on the musicaneo homepage as one of their featured pieces


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Bravo! This is pretty great. Nr 2 is quite poetic.

This reminds me a lot of Vision Fugitives by Prokofiev.


----------

